# Genkernel wont compile

## tetris11

Hi, I was following the Kernel configuration in the handbook, but using the LiveCD in order to access the internet (cant mount net.eth0 for some reason) and then chrooting to the mounted gentoo installation.

Everything was going fine;

emerge gentoo-sources

emerge genkernel

then when I typed in 'genkernel all' it started to compile for a really long time (as expected). I woke up the next morning and got this error. The list below is copied from /var/log/genkernel.log from where the first error is reported. Everything else seems fine.

drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.mod.o

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:7385: Fatal error: can't write drivers/scsi/fdomain.mod.o: No space left on device

drivers/scsi/fdomain.mod.c:62: fatal error: closing dependency file drivers/scsi/.fdomain.mod.o.d: No space left on device

compilation terminated.

{standard input}:7385: Fatal error: can't close drivers/scsi/fdomain.mod.o: No space left on device

{standard input}: Assembler messages:

{standard input}:7382: Fatal error: can't write drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.mod.o: No space left on device

drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.mod.c:67: fatal error: closing dependency file drivers/scsi/.g_NCR5380.mod.o.d: No space left on device

compilation terminated.

{standard input}:7382: Fatal error: can't close drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.mod.o: No space left on device

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi/fdomain.mod.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [drivers/scsi/g_NCR5380.mod.o] Error 1

make: *** [modules] Error 2

* Gentoo Linux Genkernel; Version 3.4.10[0m

* Running with options: all

* ERROR: Failed to compile the "modules" target...

* -- Grepping log... --

* -- End log... --

Does this just mean that I need to grow my gentoo partition space?

----------

## massimo

What does df tell you about free space on that partition?

----------

## tetris11

who/what is df?

----------

## massimo

 *tetris11 wrote:*   

> who/what is df?

 

man df

----------

## tetris11

yeah.... you might have to spell it out for me.

man is manual, I know.

df is ..... da funk?

----------

## tetris11

wait, scratch that. 30 noob points for me.

Yes, I need to increase my gentoo partition.

thanks!

----------

